

Music is communication, not a unit of content - nextparadigms
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20110721/03380315190/turntablefm-showing-how-sharing-music-is-communication.shtml

======
phyllotaxis
I appreciate the point of this article. I have always felt that the entire
purpose of music has been to pass emotion from one person to another in a
defined, purposeful way.

I hear songs from 20 years ago, and I am instantly transported to a time or
place, or I can _feel_ the presence of friends, or a past girlfriend, or an
entire chapter past--it's _there_ , within that song.

Such wonderful power, so important. I think the "industry" has gotten itself
confused about the fundamental misunderstanding of just _what_ we pay for.
Once they figure out that it isn't for a piece of useless plastic, or some
badge of "legitimacy" they attempt to force us to comply with in how we
acquire or enjoy that experience, that "industry" will transform back into
what it is meant to be- an open conduit for musical communication.

